# St. Joseph Lake



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Hello All,

I was out in the New Lex/Somerset/Bremen area over the last weekend and came aross this small lake. Does anyone know if there is a lake map or park map for this lake. I noticed that their had been quite a bit of footprints in the mud and chicken liver cartons on the lake edge. Does this mean its a productive catfish lake? Any info would help!

Tight Lines.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

This link is to the ODNR fishing prospects page about St Joe's Lake. Doesnt sound very good. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/...prospects/RUSH CREEK CONSERVANCY DISTRICT.pdf


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you Fishmeister. I could not find any info anywhere. I guess I will continue at my current fishing holes based on that outlook.


----------

